# Training as a drug



## Jambi (Aug 30, 2013)

Some make take issue with some of the technical aspects when he refers to medicine, but it approach seems fairly practical in that he advocates that training is essentially a drug/treatment for the body.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EwvnewxBu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------

